# Fish4dogs



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I feed BARF to my three dogs and am constantly on the lookout for convenient training treats that aren't full of c**p! Fish4dogs do a great training treat called Super Stars:

No artificial colourings and preservatives
No wheat or gluten
All natural

They also do a great complete kibble which some of my friends use and recommend.

www.fish4dogs.com

Karen xx


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

When Bella came to us as a puppy she was having some of the salmon mousse mixed into her kibble, she loved it.


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Crumble loves the treats you can get them from jollys pet shops


----------

